# Onkyo..Can I link zone 2 volume to main?



## cholovista (Feb 21, 2013)

I have an Onkyo tx-nr616.
I am trying to send an audio signal to a power amp for the rest of the house.
The onkyo will not link the volume of zone 2 to the main volume and it will continue to play another input after the main input has changed. 
This amp is disappointing. The hdmi out to the tv is buggy and must be jiggled to get a good signal.

What amp has a line level zone 2 output that is linked to the main volume and input?
My budget is $400 or so.

If this setup is totally unworkable do you guys have any other suggestions?
I already have to return the home theater amp due to hdmi issues. I could return the power amp for one that has its own volume and remote. From what I have read it is not wise to use the zone 2 amp section to power a multi-room setup, hence the power amp. I am using a Russound speaker selector to handle the zone 2 room selection.

Help.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Use the B speakers if you want the same program and volume control. I don't know of any AVRs that link the volume on zone 2. The intent is usually to have independent control.


----------



## cholovista (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks.
Do you have any advice on equipment that will do what I want it to do?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I am not sure I understand what you want to do. Do you want to have surround in other rooms or just stereo? What about in the main room? You can add additional amps to do what you want, but if you want main and remote to track volume while using surround in one and not the other, you don't have the same source channels.


----------



## cholovista (Feb 21, 2013)

I would like to send a stereo line level signal out to my power amp.
I would like the audio output volume and source to be shared with the power amp.
For instance: When I listen (switch to fm) to the radio in the main room, I would like the amp's line level output
to also be fm. I don't want zone 2 to be independent.
I am running 6 pairs of speakers with the power amp and it does not have a remote or a volume knob on the front. It does have a trim/volume knob on the back so it can be adjusted to a reasonable volume, but it needs a master volume such as the one on the amp.

I have found this amp:
denon avr-2313ci

It is expensive but it has a line level "media player" output.
I have read the manual and I can't seem to get a good idea of whether it will send stereo that is pegged to the main volume and input.

I realize of course that the output through rca jacks will be analog signals only.


----------

